# Fifth Element, The (1997)



## MythingLink (Oct 3, 2000)

I don't know why, but I have watched this show several times.  It completely draws me in each time.  It's not just Bruce either. 

I love the plot, all the characters (Gary Oldman is so weird and does such a good job in strange character roles), the special effects, all of it.  In fact I had to make sure that my father watched it because I knew he would like it.  He told me that from the trailers he didn't think he would, but after receiving my email to tell him he should he did ... and he liked it.

Cheers,


----------



## Valtira (Oct 17, 2000)

*Awesome Movie*

I have watched this movie at least 20 times - probably more.  Bruce Willis is awesome - That scene in the hallway, when he opens the door and the thief is standing there in those suspender pants and the picture hat was fantastic, I laughed so hard.  

I totally agree about Gary Oldman.  He plays a wonderful, off the wall bad guy with a strange sense of reality.  

I will continue to watch this over and over and over.  

Hugs


----------



## MythingLink (Oct 17, 2000)

As will I.  I particularly like the opera.  That woman's voice was so beautiful and when they started linking to to the fight scene, it was incredible.

Cheers,


----------



## ZachWZ (Nov 7, 2000)

Liked the Flim. I would like to know who played the blue Opera singer.

ZachWZ


----------



## MythingLink (Nov 7, 2000)

Wasn't she fantastic?  That was not an easy piece to do, and she was magnificent.  I could listen to her almost all day. 

Cheers,


----------



## Leelu (Jan 17, 2001)

Greetings from the Supreme Being!

No one has picked up this thread for a while, but I will post anyway.  I loved this movie!  If I have watched it once, I have watched it a hundred times, and it catches me EVERY time!  I have it on DVD now, so no risk of wearing the tape out anymore.  The blue opera singer has a Spanish/or African name (I cannot remember now, I looked last time, but now I cannot remember her name).  I think it is such a clever and fast paced movie.  Little effects, like the whoosh when the buxomy woman soldier nods her head to Corbin (when the Commander announces that she will be his wife on the trip to Floston Paradise), and the cherry in the glass of water scene are so good!  I think it is interesting that there is a common thread of Eqyptian themes in scifi movies. I like how that ties aliens/space travel to something so "earthy" and ancient.  That's my nickes' worth!  See ya!


----------



## markpud (Jan 17, 2001)

yeah this is one cool movie! I also now own the DVD!!The opera is cool, the parts are wonderfully acted and hammed up to perfection!


----------



## Nariko Fanel (Jan 29, 2001)

*heh!*

the movie is bitchin!!!!! I love it!


----------



## Annette (Feb 3, 2001)

*What  a film!!!!*

My hubby and I watched this film 'together'. I thought it was brilliant, hubby thought it pants. Yet every time its on I try to sit and watch it again. The coloured chap in it(can't remember his name) is so funny. I laugh every time. Gary Oldman is also very funny. It makes a change to see an actor play different roles.


----------



## OzScaper (Mar 2, 2001)

I absolutely love this movie as well. Most of my friends think its stupid, but there's just something about it that makes me keep watching it over and over and... well you get the picture. My fav scene would have to be leeloo's fight scene thats choreographed to the opera.

Its cool


----------



## padders (Mar 2, 2001)

another one of those ones i keep missing, i thought it looked a bit silly but with all these recommendations will have to watch it now!


----------



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

you definetely should, padders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Its "out there" but a great film...


----------



## OzScaper (Mar 6, 2001)

I agree, you shoul see it padders


----------



## Annette (Mar 14, 2001)

Me too. Have you seen it yet Padders?

Annette.


----------



## Dave (Mar 15, 2001)

Weird but well worth watching!

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0119116

edit: sorry I put the wrong link, someone should have said something.


----------



## Annette (Mar 17, 2001)

For those fans of this film in the UK, The Fifth Element is on tonight on ITV (channel 3) at about 10 o'clock. Lets hope you see it Padders.

Annette.


----------



## Manco (Mar 18, 2001)

I watched this film last night and thought it was real good. Liked LeeLoo fighting all the monster things and that guns were cool. Fire one shot and all the rest go to the same place! Cool or what. I'd recommend it.
Bye


----------



## eismith (Apr 3, 2001)

*I like it to*

I like the opera singer but i aslo think that actor is funny.YYYou know that go that screams like a lady.

I don't understand why a woman with ORANGE hair is perfect?


----------



## Annette (Apr 11, 2001)

if anyone is interested this is being offered at Â£12.99 on DVD at www.dvdstreet.co.uk

click on fox and it'll show the dvd's on offer

annette


----------



## ZachWZ (Apr 21, 2001)

i just would like a 411 on Bruce Willises Flying Cab in the movie.  I beleive they gave it a PRETEND model and make does anyone know what it is.

ZachWZ


----------



## Red Queen (Jun 4, 2001)

*Live action Anime*

This is one of my favorite movies, right up there with The Mummy, Undercover Blues, and The Scarlet Pimpernel (not the A&E version)

Let's see, why do I consider it live action anime?

Well, aside from the hair   there's the fact that the scantily clad woman was the kick butt heroine, the awesome sound track (and the choreography of that fight/opera scene--my favorite scene!), big guns, ugly aliens, and those larger than life characters doing the impossible without raising a sweat.  "Anyone else want to negotiate?" 

Like others have been saying, this is definitely a keeper that you can watch over and over and over and not get tired of :rolly2: 

(So, I'm not adding anything new.  Oh, well.  Just wanted to say it again, in my own words


----------



## Prowler-Pilot (Jul 2, 2001)

And great words they are!  I totally agree with you...This films got a very different feel to it...or maybe that's just me rambling again? Either way I love it! 

TaTa


----------



## Curupira (Jul 26, 2001)

I loved Leeloo! She was really cool! Like the hair too :rain:


----------



## Curupira (Jul 26, 2001)

hmm.... I dont know but it goes almost as fast as me on the highway


----------



## OzScaper (Jul 29, 2001)

yeah her hair was definitely cool


----------



## Annette (Aug 5, 2001)

I managed to buy this film on video while I was away on hols. It only cost me Â£6.99 which I thought was pretty good. I've watched it again as well. Still Loooooooovvvvveeeeeeeee it.


annette


----------



## Curupira (Aug 5, 2001)

I need to buy it, but I'm afraid I'll get tired of it! :rain:


----------



## OzScaper (Aug 7, 2001)

nah you won't get sick of it, I've seen it about 20 times (I am being totally serious here) 

yeah its sad I know

but I'm not that sick of it yet


----------



## Curupira (Aug 7, 2001)

20 times?!? Wow! :rain: I'll see if I can beat you


----------



## OzScaper (Aug 8, 2001)

hehe

I think I've seen The Saint (with Val Kilmer) more than that though


----------



## Curupira (Aug 13, 2001)

I've never seen that? I guess it's good if you've watched it that much :rain:


----------



## OzScaper (Aug 14, 2001)

some people think it is

other people think its crap

everyone is entitled to their own opinion I guess


----------



## Chilly (Dec 27, 2001)

*hey*

ive never seen the saint either. but 5th elemnt was gud

i dont know y but i just found it cool
bruce willis was very cool in it. hat girl was a sack of bones!lol


----------



## star diva (Feb 15, 2002)

actaully ive onle seen it the once so i guess i'm way behind all u guys...and i never saw it all of it!!!!
i have to get it out soon and i am going to watch all of it from start to finish and get to see the lovely luke perry!!!!


----------



## Chilly (Feb 15, 2002)

*hey*

star hes only in it for like 10 minutes!


----------



## Dave (Mar 1, 2002)

Who is Luke Perry?

IMBD says he's 'Billy', but to be honest, it's so long since I've seen this film all I remember is the cazy Taxi ride when Bruce Willis picks up Milla Jovovich.


----------



## Annette (Mar 1, 2002)

He was the one who was in the pyramid/temple with the old chap at the beginning when the aliens landed.


annette


----------



## Chilly (Mar 4, 2002)

*hey*

its so sad how a  movie has to tell the world wat disasters we hav done.......................leeloo gets it right..........
wow that woman is thin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and she was VERY daring to wear that outfit!!!!!! (the white straps) lol


----------



## Annette (Mar 5, 2002)

Those white straps were very daring, she is lucky that she carried it off with style. Obviously being sooooooooo slim helped.


annette


----------



## Chilly (Mar 6, 2002)

*hehe*

i know
she was like this >makes a line shape wt her hands< 
lol

good film tho
relaly hits u


----------



## Curupira (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *Those white straps were very daring, she is lucky that she carried it off with style. Obviously being sooooooooo slim helped.
> 
> 
> annette  *



LOL Ain't that the truth :rain: Milla's going to be in the new movie Resident Evil, right? I saw the preview for it the other day and I was like "Hey...Leeloo!"


----------



## Chilly (Mar 8, 2002)

*lol*

leeeeeeeeeeeeeelooooooooooooooo is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak! lol


----------



## Curupira (Mar 8, 2002)

Woah!!  I'm likin' the enthusiasm!!  I can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## Chilly (Mar 11, 2002)

*lol*

me dont like leeloo that  way! lol me just like leeloo coz methinks she is pretty and a good actress! lol
i like  vin diesel........:blush:


----------



## Cenerue (Mar 17, 2005)

*Anyone like Fifth Element?*

It's an old film by now, and the plot wasn't that great, but the visuals were fantastic and I loved it for that.  Also some of the characters were funny or just so imaginative- despite its weaknesses, I loved the movie. Plus Ian Holm was great, and so was Gary Oldman!


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

I loved it, despite it's hokie moments, and wanting to punch Chris Tucker. I loved the blue diva.


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

It was a wee bit cliched  but, on the whole, I found it most entertaining. I normally detest Bruce Willis films but this one I definitely enjoyed  (it was also a very good demo disc in the early days of Dolby 5.1)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

I loved it for all the quirky characters & great visual design.
The mugger with the great hat steals the film imo though


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

It was typical trash sci-fi!!! MY FAVOURITE!!! Watch it every time it is on the TV (not getting it on VHS or DVD)... It is over the top and totally outrageous... 

Okay, the female lead is wooden (just like all the other films she is in)... But there are the ugly alien types and the weapons runner... And the ex-special forces type and the radio personality!!!

It was mad and just so much fun!!


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

It is a great film to watch, that shouldn't be taken too seriously. Bruce Willis was great and as for Chris Tucker, he just cracks me up every time. A film I have on DVD and watch every now and again and it still makes me laugh.


----------



## rune (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

It's one of my favourites movies and I've got it in my collection.  So love the action, the theme and that strange diva singer (were can I get that music on cd)


----------



## Leto (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

Here : http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...002-2393650-3406441?v=glance&s=music&n=507846

I may be allergic to Luc Besson, but I thought it was just a cheap remix of other SF movie and comics, done to please his then lover (who had no talent whatoever in the movie and and still has none). What did Gary Oldman and Bruce Willis do in this movie, except maybe paying taxes ? They didn't play their part, they just showed off.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

one of my ex's faves, i enjoyed it, but wouldn't go out of my way to watch it again. as with so many over hyped films, i felt it just lacked a certain something that no amount of big budget cash or name stars can provide.


----------



## mzarynn (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

I don't remember when this movie was hyped.  I just stumbled across it flipping channels one day.  Definitely, a fun movie.  I still stop to watch it when it plays on TV.  I saw "Paradise Lost," an electronic opera, this summer in CA that reminded me of the diva's music in the movie.


----------



## Sirathiel (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

Well, I'm with the 'It was fun and it's nice to rewatch, but it's no artistic master work' people. Really, it was full of action, it had its comic moments, it had Bruce Willis, it had the blue diva (eek!) and well, I was a lot younger then!

lol

Would watch anytime it runs on TV!


----------



## BelleMorte (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

I love that movie!!!.. I do have the DVD and watch it from time to time... same goes for................ "Tremor"... that one still amuse me!!!!


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

Tremors??? With Kevin Bacon??? HOLY HELL!!! That was a stinker too... But then so were the sequels and the series!!! HAHAHA!!


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

I've only seen bits and pieces of the movie - something always gets in the way of me watching it.  Perhaps now that I have movie channels on demand I might be able to find it somewhere when I've got the time to see the whole thing.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

5th Element was one of those films I couldn't wait to end.


----------



## Neon (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone like Fifth Element?*

I didn't like Fifth Element the first time I watched it.  But I've seen it a few more times over the years and each time like it a little bit more.  And yes, Chris Tucker is hilarious.


----------



## kaneda (Apr 16, 2006)

*The fifth element - do you like it?*

last night me and himself were having a talk about films and music (the usual stuff) and we got talking about the fifth element. We tend to agree on what makes a good film, but he can't stand it. So i asked a few of my friends, and the female friends love it, and my male mates don't like it! So fill in the poll! give me your reasons for why you like it or hate it! please!!


----------



## Stenevor (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

Cant give you any specific reasons why I didnt like it as I only saw it the once a long time ago. Too long and a mess spring to mind though.


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I started watching it with my wife and she decided it was too silly for her. I enjoyed it. The factor that is much larger than gender is the fact that I've always liked SF&F and she would much rather see a crime drama or a love story. We both have fairly broad tastes in movies but SF&F is an area where they don't intersect. _The Fifth Element_ was somewhat silly and I'm sure lost a lot of people there but I still found it fun.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

*I really enjoyed The Fifth Element,so much I bought the dvd.  My husband thought it was rubbish.

*


----------



## Paradox 99 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I've always loved the film. I'm not too keen on the comedy element, but the story is interesting, it's well produced and I'm easy to please. Show me spaceships and monsters and invariably, I'm happy.


----------



## jackokent (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I have to say I didn't like this film.  It didn't seem to have a strong storey line but just seemed to meander from one bit of silliness to another.

Just my opinion.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

*And a fair one Jack

I just felt after watching The Fifth Element that I saw Bruce Willis in a totally different light (I wasn't a big fan of the Die Hard movies- don't judge me!)

*


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

Two words: Bruce Willis.  Yeah, I'm a fan, although the Die Hard films never did that much for me, either.

More seriously...I suppose it was a silly movie (many of Willis's movies are), but it was fun silly and that is never a bad thing.


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

*Silly in a good way!
*


----------



## Thadlerian (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I just loved Fifth Element. Not nearly my usual taste of movies, but it was all so stupid and silly, and it was impossible to know whether it was intended or not. A great laugh!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

Just seemed a meaningless empty film. 

2c.


----------



## Denie Alconn (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

Me and my husband both enjoy watching the fith element, it`s great and very entertaining


----------



## alex22 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I just thought it was an attempt at comedy mixed in with with an action plot. For me it worked quite well, they obviously decided to lean more prominently to the comic side of things, instead of trying to inject comedy in the form of tired one liner bits from most action movies .eg ' I'm gettin' to old for this **** ' or ' ooooh, thats gotta hurt ' etc...

Mostly though it was enjoyable because it was easy to watch with no complicated plot twists, lots of killing and a beautiful girl - what more could you want?


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I must confess I quite enjoyed this film...


----------



## kaneda (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I think i asked this question on the wrong board! this is afterall a board devoted to a love of sci-fi/fantasy


----------



## rune (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

Im a real fan of this movie. When I first seen it, it felt different to anything else I'd seen before


----------



## Adasunshine (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I LOVED this film! My partner is a big fan of it also!

Imagination wit' Cheese at it's best!

xx


----------



## Paige Turner (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

Probably the only time I (or anyone) will ever say this, but I loved Chris Tucker in this movie. Gary Oldman, what can you say? He is brilliance. And the oh-so-Moebius production design. What's not to like?


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

Nope. It seemed just a waste of money to me.


----------



## roddglenn (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I really enjoyed it as a very flamboyant epic with a good mix of humour and misticism.


----------



## hermi-nomi (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

Hi, my name's Naomi  & I love this film. Nuff said.

Action, comedy, slick design, cool concepts ... anyone not connect Leeloo with the Da Vinci Code? Regeneration from a ... hand wasn't it? Cool.
Jumping off a building and landing in the back of a flying taxi? Cool. The auto-wash? Cool. The pre-packaged micro-wave Kingly meals? Cool ... need I go on?


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

*I didnt think the film was anything specil but I watched it and thought it was ok.*


----------



## tiny99 (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I loved it, absolutely fantastic, I think it was directed by Luc Besson who, I think, also directed "Leon". Gary Oldman stars in both, an actor who, as Paige Turner has already stated, is ABSOLUTE BRILLIANCE. Also, note the comparisons between Willis's character(5th El') and Reno's (Leon), both seem to accept what there lot is all about until they meet the "little girl lost" in both cases.


----------



## edott (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*



			
				Paradox 99 said:
			
		

> I've always loved the film. I'm not too keen on the comedy element, but the story is interesting, it's well produced and I'm easy to please. Show me spaceships and monsters and invariably, I'm happy.


 
I really liked this one as well. though i am kind of in Paradox99 camp, so sci-fi usualy keeps me happy. and i did like the comedy in it.


----------



## JohnSnow (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

One of my favorite movies. Not really in the top ten but definitely in my top 20.
A different type of movie and I ahve always thought it was extremely entertaining.

If you get the collectors edition dvd it has film facts throughout it and there where a lot of things I picked up on but did not realize how intentional they were.

Cool stuff

*snow*


----------



## purple_kathryn (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I love the film.  Probably because I like kick ass female characters - instead of being weak little love interests.  Also because it's science fiction .  Why did girls like it more than fellas?  Hmmm strong female character?  Costumes by Jean Paul Gautier (sp)?  I don't really know!  I really like the music myself.

It's just a fun movie


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*



			
				purple_kathryn said:
			
		

> Why did girls like it more than fellas? Hmmm strong female character?


 
Read the poll. It was split down the middle by gender. This group is not a bunch of cavemen (although I don't hold a prejudice against them)*





*American TV reference.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*



			
				steve12553 said:
			
		

> Read the poll. It was split down the middle by gender. This group is not a bunch of cavemen (although I don't hold a prejudice against them)*
> .


 
I was just responding to the comments by the original poster!  I noticed that it was split down the middle there.


----------



## kaneda (May 1, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*



			
				purple_kathryn said:
			
		

> I love the film.  Probably because I like kick ass female characters - instead of being weak little love interests.  Also because it's science fiction .  Why did girls like it more than fellas?  Hmmm strong female character?  Costumes by Jean Paul Gautier (sp)?  I don't really know!  I really like the music myself.



There wasn't really one reason for why they loved it.  Music i think is def a factor - most of my girl mates (and tbh me as well) always go on about the diva dance scene.  Absolutly amazing.  Think with some of them they also like it because its not serious sci-fi.  I shall make further enquiries


----------



## ghoul31 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

It started out good, but got too ridiculous and absurd later on.
Still worth seeing though


----------



## pokernut951 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I remember only seeing the trailer on Entertainment Tonight and thought it looked ridiculous, but when I rented it when it first came to VHS, it's been one of my favorites ever since.


----------



## Fay Re Nuff (May 9, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

hui don' lake hit...
i felt so much more could have been done with it. just disapointing.


----------



## The_Cosmic_Quest (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I thought it was complete trash.


----------



## ScottSF (May 22, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

Definitley enjoyed that look of it, the action and the characters but I also saw plenty of missed opportunities.  The Diva song was a big let down because it when I saw her I was expecting to hear music unlike I've never heard, instead it was just a lame disco opera thing.  The Rai/Salasa fusion by Khaled in the beginning of the movie was very appropriate.  I enjoy dusting this movie off about once every three years.  I would love to see that design team with work with really good writers.


----------



## speedingslug (May 23, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

I liked it 
As long as your not expecting a in depth film you won't be be too disappointed.
Milla .........ummmmm.... nice.


----------



## Snowdog (May 25, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

This is a great film and I've watched it a few times now. I like it because:

It's a lot of fun
Leeloo
It's got some good action but it's all tongue-in-cheek
It has a blue opera singer with lots of tentacles and a great voice (she's a real opera singer but I can't remember her name)
Leeloo
Gary Oldman is great as the villain
It has a spaceliner and a space hotel which I'd rather like to have a holiday on/in
Leeloo


----------



## iansales (May 25, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

The first time I saw The Fifth Element, I didn't like it because it was silly.

The second time I saw The Fifth Element, I liked it because I realised it was meant to be silly 

I still like it.


----------



## Ash (May 30, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*



			
				iansales said:
			
		

> The second time I saw The Fifth Element, I liked it because I realised it was meant to be silly



This works for me. 

It's one of my favourite films. I really like the whole Euro-SF style which you don't get to see in movies very often. It owes a lot (well almost everything) to (continental) European Sci-Fi comics which have a very different style and tone to the way SF developed in the UK and US. Because of that there are a lot over-the-top elements and a lot of it plays out as a farce which is really alien to a lot of people and not what they expect in a big SF blockbuster.


----------



## Tau Zero (May 31, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

Love the movie!  It's grandiose and yet funny.  It doesn't take itself seriously.  Funny sci-fi is hard to do; i don't know of many others.  

It has everything!  Supreme Beings, Ultimate Evil, good and bad aliens, kick-ass boys and girls, a garbage strike, Chinese food, an annoying mother... i never get tired of this film.


----------



## DJ_Frost (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: The fifth element - do you like it?*

Great film =)


----------



## indrid_cold (Dec 5, 2008)

*What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

i remember being mesmerized by the colors and imagery of this film.


----------



## mirinda (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

I've only seen it once so I don't remember too much about it but I enjoyed it. Had some funny parts I liked. Now that you mention it I'll go watch it again....


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Its on my Class A/B movie shelf, entertaining, good effects, some humor, though getting a little dated.  Its kind of a video comic book; don't look for great acting or a deep message...
I like it still... 

Enjoy!


----------



## Omphalos (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Loved it.  I even named my next dog "Leelu, The Ultimate Dog in the Universe."  I had to get a prescription for her one time and the vet called it in with the whole name, so when I picked it up it had "Leelu, The Ultimate Dog in the Universe," written on the bottle.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

I absolutely love this film, one of my favourite.  Every time they show it on the TV I usually catch some of it .

The sets the soundtrack, the outfits just ticked all the boxes.  Sci fi went hip!


----------



## Parson (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Wrong! This might have been the worst SciFi movie ever! (And there's a lot of competition for that Title!!) It's science was flawed. The violence was gratuitous. The story was nonsense. The ending was stupid. I can't believe I wasted my money (*and I even took my son*) to see it.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Another one outvoting Parson.  Its only entertainment, but I love this movie, its so much fun  -especially Zorg.


----------



## Omphalos (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Wrong for loving a movie?  Perfect.


----------



## kythe (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

I really enjoyed it. I think it is a lot like "Men in Black" in terms of the mix of comedy and sci-fi.


----------



## dekket (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

I thought it was "Green!"


----------



## Simian (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

I have a real soft spot for the 5th Element. Everything about it is so over the top (script, direction, design, performances, etc) it is the perfect film for when you just want a _fun_ slice of sci-fi. To Parson's assertion that the violence in the 5th Element is gratuitous, I could point to any number of 'worthier' science fiction films which are more gratuitously violent by several orders of magnitude. Most of the fight scenes in the 5th Element are almost slapstick in nature (the gun fight in the Floston Paradise ballroom, and especially Leeloo's fight in Plavalaguna's room, which borrows heavily from the Marx Brothers). Certainly none of them are played out for the sake of nastiness alone, so I don't think the accusation really holds up. As to the science being flawed, you could make the same complaint about 95% of sci-fi films. I will concede that the story is mostly nonsense, but it is enjoyable nonsense (for me at least), so I will happily let that one slide.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

It had good potential, but failed the realistic plot/ending test.

The singer scenes were totally ridiculous and was more like a Buck Rogers episode.

No complaints about the eye candy though.


----------



## Wybren (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Loved it, ok it wasn't an oscar contender but so what, it was and still is an enjoyable movie.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Yes I loved, still do this movie.  The color, the sets. the characters, even Gary Oldman, its one of those movies you can watch over and over and enjoy it every time, in fact I may just go watch it later, I have this one on DVD, its a firm favorite.


----------



## Grimward (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Major Spoiler follows!!!!!




TheEndIsNigh said:


> It had good potential, but failed the realistic plot/ending test.
> 
> The singer scenes were totally ridiculous and was more like a Buck Rogers episode.
> 
> No complaints about the eye candy though.


 
You just didn't like it because the fireball was stopped by Leelu, and so didn't end life on Earth as we know it.  Admit it!!

Very entertaining movie.  Sorry Parson, but while the science may have been flawed, it wasn't enough to detract my attention from the story (DISBELIEF = SUSPENDED!).


----------



## ktabic (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Ah, 5th Element was great. Completely unbelievable, but a great way to spend a couple of hours now and again.


----------



## Joe Meils (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

My opinion is best summed up by Shakespeare:

"A tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury... signifying nothing."


----------



## sloweye (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

What did i think of 5th Element......... i try not to

The 5th Elephant was much better


----------



## Lillyanna (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Gary Oldman was nuts in this movie.



Anyway, this ranks as one of my favorite movies; it's not the best movie I've ever seen but it has all the great elements of a story that will be remembered (super hero, perfect heroine, bad evil dude, and Pure Evil).  Jovovich and Besson teamed up later for The Messenger, and while that movie severely flawed, it did prompt me to read Mark Twain's version of the story of Joan of Arc.

We had The Fifth Element on VHS; but it's long gone now.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

I first bought it on vhs too, but I had to get the dvd. This movie is so great for unwinding and laughing at Gary Oldman. I don't even mind that Bruce Willis is in it.


----------



## bloodfiredeath (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*



Parson said:


> Wrong! This might have been the worst SciFi movie ever!



What! Worse than Battlefield Earth?? 



Lillyanna said:


> Gary Oldman was nuts in this movie.



He was brilliant in a campy/cheesy way indeed!



The Procrastinator said:


> I don't even mind that Bruce Willis is in it.



Bruce is the penultimate action guy left these days...who else could have pulled off his character? (apart from Mickey Rourke)


----------



## Parson (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Hey B-F-D

I have to own up to {shudder} reading Battlefield Earth, before I knew who L Ron Hubbard was {double shudder}. In all honesty it was a 2 star out of 4 read, but had no, absolutely no desire to see the movie. If it stunk, it was deserved.


----------



## bloodfiredeath (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*



Parson said:


> Hey B-F-D
> 
> I have to own up to {shudder} reading Battlefield Earth, before I knew who L Ron Hubbard was {double shudder}. In all honesty it was a 2 star out of 4 read, but had no, absolutely no desire to see the movie. If it stunk, it was deserved.


 
Hi Parson!
I am sorry to have to admit this...but I have both read the book and seen the movie. Though I saw the movie first and naively thought the book would be a million times better.
Sorry.........
I am going away now to cut myself to let the pain out...and then lie in a fetal position and cry!


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Most of the positive points have been covered already and, certainly, the negative. It's one of my favorite space operas. Incredible story (meaning not to be believed), but fun for all that.

The thing that makes me watch it repeatedly, however, is in large part due to Luc Besson's superior film-making ability, e.g., the shadows of the Egyptian street urchins presaging the aliens arrival, the outrageous Zorg weapon demo, etc. But the inspired cuts and film editing were the best feature, e.g., Leelu's description of the location of the stones interspersed with Zorg's frustration at not having them or the concatination of the Diva's performance and Leelu's smack-down with the space thugs. Brilliant.

I will brook no argument to the contrary!


----------



## Tickle (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

I love this movie. This is also one of my favorites. I also have it on VHS. I thought it was very entertaining and funny. Chris Tucker is sooooooo funny in this. There are quotes I use in my everyday life from this movie. I always say "Thank you" the same way LeeLo says it. I loved the Diva and I liked how they made her Opera song nice. If people could really sing like that, I would start going to the Opera.

I liked Bruce Willis in this as well. He can do comedy also.

This will always be one of My classics.


----------



## biodroid (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

I thought it wasn't bad but it was a bit slow in some spots


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Superb, fun, total escapism.

This film was such an 'out there' visual explosion of colour, wonderfully weird soundtrack and refreshing concept, that I think it will always be a film I will enjoy sitting down to watch.


----------



## Dagny (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

5th element is one of my favorite movies. I bought it on VHS.  then i bought it on DVD. then i bought the soundtrack on CD. a little lame? maybe, but i know a fun movie with endless rewatchability when i see it!


----------



## Constantine Opal (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

It's a fab film! Bruised Willies is great in it doing what he does best, action! There's so much in it, great imagery, costumes, and some quite good effects I thought. Mucho love for FE.


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What did you guys think of "5th Element"*

Very bizarre film.  Haven't seen it in a long time but I have to say, Chris Tucker's character has to be the most annoying character in any movie, all-time.  The whole Egyptian thing seemed really silly.

Whoever compared this to *Men In Black* is onto something I think.  Seemed everyone I know loved the *Men In Black* movies...me...not so much.  Was the same with *The Fifth Element*, though I did like it more than *MIB* and would probably recommend it.  Problem is I just don't know how I would describe it if I ever recommended it to someone.

It makes no sense but it's pretty and fun, zips along.  One of the more memorable of the forgettable movies.  Nothing I'd buy, but I'd watch it if suggested.

@@@ / @@@@@


----------

